# Pepsi/coke deer coolers



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

We have been doing this for years now but for you who dont know about it,the best meat cooler and cheap.Go to a Pepsi/Coke warehouse or even a store and ask them if they have any old drink machines there not using anymore.We have a pepsi warehouse here and i have buddys that work there that let me know when they go out and get the older machines to replace with newer models.usally they get the old machines and throw in the corner somewhere.Go there and asked and they will sell them to you for almost nothing.Take it home,plug it in your backyard/garage and you have a meat cooler that gets around 35/38 degrees and you will be able to hang two deer in it.Trust me,they work perfect.


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

nice,I got to get one than.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

? You mean the type that dispense the can/bottle when you insert the money?


----------



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

SARASR said:


> ? You mean the type that dispense the can/bottle when you insert the money?


thats it.just gut it out,sometimes they are already empty.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

How do you get the deer out of the little can hole? ....and how much change do you have to put in to get one deer?


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats if it works for you there but I've already tried it in the past. The only ones they get rid of here are gutted, might be able to use it for an ice chest. They also told me they wanted $150-200 just for the case.


----------



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

neo71665 said:


> Congrats if it works for you there but I've already tried it in the past. The only ones they get rid of here are gutted, might be able to use it for an ice chest. They also told me they wanted $150-200 just for the case.


sorry for your luck,the ones we got were gutted also and we get them for like $45 bucks,i guess it depends on how old the machine is.we have three of them with that tall swinging door on it.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

By gutted I meant everything, that was just for the insulated case. All the vending stuff, racks, and cooling stuff removed.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

You can also make them into a gun safe. Who would ever expect a coke cooler to be a gun safe?


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

> You can also make them into a gun safe. Who would ever expect a coke cooler to be a gun safe?


The thief when he breaks into it to get the money out of it !!!:eek2:


----------



## Monsterbuck48 (Sep 26, 2010)

JDoupe said:


> How do you get the deer out of the little can hole? ....and how much change do you have to put in to get one deer?


i bout pee'd myself from laughing so hard. but i assume that if you get an old maching from the 50's you could get a deer for about $0.05


----------



## david8017 (Jan 5, 2009)

how did you hang the deer in the cooler? (how did you build the supports)


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

pictures, lets see some pictures


----------



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

i took a bar,drilled holes,then bolted it to the sides.i had some old meat hooks from when i hauled bulls/cattle in a truck and used those for hanging the deer in the cooler.my buddy did the same except he used chains and hook over his bar.once you get the bar up im sure there are a lot of ways to hang it,just use your imagination.


----------



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

JDoupe said:


> How do you get the deer out of the little can hole? ....and how much change do you have to put in to get one deer?


l0l


----------



## starving archer (Jul 9, 2007)

i have a pepsi machine for sale that works great nice and cold I would sell it for $150.00 i live in eastern lower michigan it would have to be a pick up only but i would help you load it. this sounds like a great idea if i had room in my new house for this i would keep it but when i moved i had to store it at a friends house


----------



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

starving archer said:


> i have a pepsi machine for sale that works great nice and cold I would sell it for $150.00 i live in eastern lower michigan it would have to be a pick up only but i would help you load it. this sounds like a great idea if i had room in my new house for this i would keep it but when i moved i had to store it at a friends house


if i lived in michigan i would jump on it,sounds great.


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

Sideways said:


> pictures, lets see some pictures


:set1_signs009::set1_signs009::set1_signs009:epsi:epsi:


----------



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

tiuser said:


> :set1_signs009::set1_signs009::set1_signs009:epsi:epsi:


i will post some pics on my next hunting trip,my cooler is on my land locked up in a shed.


----------



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

bump


----------



## mqqse (Nov 11, 2004)

Pictures yet???


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

I have been using one of these fridges for 4 years now.
Its the one with shelves that you stack cans and bottles in,
We took out the shelves and hang from the top rack.
I will post some pics as well.


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

yep pics required otherwise it never happened 
or you could just pick up an older fridge that people want to get rid of, get'em free or dirt cheap. quarter the deer & hang in the fridge, just make somekind of hanging system for the fridge, which is easy to do with some small metal tubing.


----------



## Kevin85 (Jul 9, 2006)

can't wait to see pics. I have one of these in the garage but never use it.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Id like to see pics to. Just sized up a soda machine and it looked to be 6' tall outside. The last doe I hung with nose touching ground back feet was at my finger tips so Im guessing 7' I dont usually cut the head off as i dont let them hang more than 24 hrs due to different temps we always have. Thinking if you cut off the head and bent the leg back around on its self might be enough height to hang. Excited about trying this next year.


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

Not near big enough to hang a buck in unless it is skinned and quatered. They do work great for keeping quatered up animals cool until being cut up and packaged.


----------

